# My Rhom



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi

This is my new Peru Nanay Iquitos 14-15" Rhombeus.


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

cool. when are you adding him to his new home?
whoops, never mind. cool.


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi
I got it yesterday.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That third pic says it all









That is one beautiful and massive looking rhombeus, my compliments


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WOW!!!


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

Very nice!







Congrats!!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new monster rhom , very nice


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Awesome







Congrats.
Damn, itl be a loooong time before my little guy gets that big...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

niiiiiicee


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice Rhom.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

That's a beauty!!!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow gorgeous rhom man! Mine are only like 4'' each, I will probably be grey and old when they get to that size. lol
Makes me feel like changing them for a nice fat monster too! 
How about a nice full tank shot?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

mr_b401 said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no......if yours is being captive raised there is very lil hope that itll reach past like 12"

thats a great rhom, how much?


----------



## Rivulatus (Aug 1, 2005)

wow, what a monster!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

looks awesome man


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very nice, where did you get him from?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ok.... Now whos that huge ass rhom from???
Sweet rhom btw


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice looking rhom man


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow looks awesome dude







congrats.


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi

I got it here in Germany, from Amazon exotic import.
David Hinz from Germany


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

wow great rhom and nice looking tank also...what size is it?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

perfect specimen!!!! very nice fish.


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

i seen alot of rhoms with pimple on their chins wut is that?


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi

Rhom tank is 105 gallonen...........
David Hinz-from Germany :laugh:


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi

Pic 2....................


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

bLuShiZzLe said:


> i seen alot of rhoms with pimple on their chins wut is that?
> [snapback]1154404[/snapback]​


 I do believe that is from running into the tank? and it's not a pimple lol. 
And that is a nice rhom, how much did he cost?


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi

600......................


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

i love your rhom he's beautiful


----------

